# found a golden in Ocean County NJ



## foundagolden (Sep 3, 2011)

My friend and I met a lady with her teenage neighbor that found a golden puppy (looked to be about 8 months to a year old) around the Lacy/Forked River area of New Jersey. They were looking to just give the dog away. She called my friend and I asking if we wanted the dog. I have been scourning the internet and lost pets from Hurricane Irene site to see if anyone was missing a golden with no avail. I want to call her back to take the golden in, however have some concerns since the pup's tail was completly between its legs the entire time we were talking to the lady. The pup was receptive to petting but the tail was pinned between its legs which makes me concerned that the dog may be aggressive. I have two small childen and a 14 week old shep puppy and really cant take the gamble if the dog is aggressive. Has anyone heard of anyone missing a golden pup (beautiful beautiful golden) around the Ocean County, NJ area? I really want to help this poor pup.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tail between the legs is fear, not aggression. Please, go ahead and get her before these people give her to whose knows who. You're already doing the right thing trying to find the owner, and I'm sure she is just lost given the recent storm.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Also ask vets offices, animal shelters, post on Craigslist found dog, to try and locate her owners. And have her scanned for a microchip.


----------



## foundagolden (Sep 3, 2011)

i have called the local police departments and no reports were filed. Calling the vets is a good idea. Will do that tomorrow, hopefully they are in. ughhh I have already rescued a Husky that was roaming on a very busy road earlier this week and reunited him with his very happy owner..just really concerned because even after spending time with the pup, petting, and assuring that I was not a threat, the tail was still pinned. Golden's are not inherently aggressive are they? I dont know much about the Golden breed.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

foundagolden said:


> Golden's are not inherently aggressive are they? I dont know much about the Golden breed.


Goldens prone to agression towards humans(or dogs)as a breed?Not at all,just the opposite.All around the world(you can see where i'm from)they are known to be one of the best-tempered breeds,if not the best.They adore humans,seek love and love back.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

THAT being said, I would keep your chuildren away from the dog and never leave them unsupervised in the same room. A dog is a dog, but NO Golden's are known to be good natured dogs. God knows what this poor dog has been through. Also, try finding a Golden Rescue in your area that may very well take this young dog in. He may very well be microchipped!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Goldens are one of the friendliest, if not "the friendliest" breed. And it does sound like the puppy is frightened. I really do not think it is aggressive. Since you already helped a Husky puppy, I'm sure you know very well how much your help to this pup will be appreciated both by the pup and the owner. I hope the lady who has it doesn't give it away to someone else; will become very difficult to track the pup.

But in any case, it would be better to keep the dog away from your children and puppy. This will ensure your kids and pup are safe and also give the Golden a calmer environment so that it is reassured.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't stop thinking about this poor puppy. He must be terrified and God knows what he has been through in the hurricane!! I really hope you can get a hold of this woman who has the dog and at least get her to call a Golden rescue in your area. There is a sticky on this site that helps you find a Golden Retriever rescue in your area. If you need help doing this or help in general trying to assist this poor baby, you can email me at [email protected]. I am in NYC, which is a pretty long car ride from you. I do not have room in my house, as I have 3 Goldens already, but I could certainly try to help you in any way I can.


----------



## foundagolden (Sep 3, 2011)

*woman called*

The woman called my friend and asked if she wanted to puppy. Apparently she is a tad aggressive to other dogs. She has a Setter, and they were fine, but seems the golden is now going after the setter. Ugh....I really cant take this dog in, with the puppy, two kids..ugh...I called and e-mailed the 3 Golden Rescue sites in NJ, and my called the woman back to give her the Golden Rescue in Lanoka harbor, to have them come get the dog. I can even get the dog and drive it to them. No response yet. If anyone wants the womans number I can give it to you just email me. I really want to help this poor puppy! She said the puppy is really sweet with people and even let her give her a bath. This woman looks like she is trying to take care of her, but at this point she said she just wants the golden out. ugghh

Also called the vets, and the local PD around the area, no reports of a missing golden.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thankyou. I called the woman and she does have a Golden Rescue that is trying to help her . She mentioned the rescue lady's name but does not know the name of the rescue. The lady who is trying to help her is Lana Winters. *Does anyone on the forum know what rescue that is?? *

The dog is not good with other dogs. This lady, Virginia, is keeping the dog in a barn to make sure everyone is safe. The dog is not microchippied and she has had the dog since last Wednesday. She as a local family coming to see the dog sometime today as well.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I did a google search for Lana Winters and this is what it turned out - seems she is with Shore Hearts Golden Rescue: http://www.shorehearts.org/contact.html


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you canine mommy.....I called Lana Winters with Shore Hearts rescue. She is aware of this dog and will be having another volunteer call her shortly. She understands that the dog is aggressive with other dogs which may make it very difficult for her to come up with a foster, since all her foster families have other dogs. If anyone on this site, knows of a family not too far from Lacy Township NJ, that could foster this dog, or adopt of course, please contact Lana Winters at 732 232 3983. This dog is wonderful with people and is housebroken.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Didn't read the post very thoroughly - I thought the puppy was found IN the ocean, not in Ocean County... Sorry!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sophie Mom...The dog is in fact aggressive with other dogs but seesms to be fine with people, as per the woman who found her. It may make her more difficult to place,but not impossible.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It sounds like this pup is scared, no one knows what trama,it has gone through, poor little guy.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Lana Winters called me back to let me know they are sending someone to the house tomorrow to evaluate the dog. If, in fact, he cannot be around other dogs, they will give the woman who found the dog 2 other rescues she can contact about ths pup. Hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh I really hope that the puppy isn't agressive by nature. Maybe it was just scared and so turned on the Setter or something. I really wish he gets along well with other dogs and people, so that he can be adopted soon... :crossfing



Jax's Mom said:


> Lana Winters called me back to let me know they are sending someone to the house tomorrow to evaluate the dog. If, in fact, he cannot be around other dogs, they will give the woman who found the dog 2 other rescues she can contact about ths pup. Hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there any update on this Golden? Did a rescue take him in or did they find his owners?


----------



## cedarbrook63 (Feb 22, 2017)

Do you need a foster home or a permanent home for the Golden? Where and when can I see this puppy? I have an eight year old Golden who loves other dogs and loves to share our pool. Maybe we could foster of adopt this pup. We are not breeders! We enjoy our dog. At one time we had three Golden's at once. We used to get them from a local breeder who needed a home for them when she was finished with them. She passed away a couple of years ago so we are down to one dog now. 
Rich 713-1245


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Do you need a foster home or a permanent home for the Golden? Where and when can I see this puppy? I have an eight year old Golden who loves other dogs and loves to share our pool. Maybe we could foster of adopt this pup. We are not breeders! We enjoy our dog. At one time we had three Golden's at once. We used to get them from a local breeder who needed a home for them when she was finished with them. She passed away a couple of years ago so we are down to one dog now.
> Rich 713-1245


This thread was started over 5 years ago. I'm sure the pup has a home by now. I am curious about whether he went into rescue or they found his owner.


----------

